# Armstrong Acrylic Grout



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

Anyone else gotten to use this stuff yet?

Got a chance to work with this stuff for the first time, doing a kitchen and two bathrooms with 16x16 Alterna VCT spaced at 1/4". I have to admit, I really don't like this stuff. Maybe I just need to get a better feel for it, but it took me 6 hours to grout about 300 sq ft.

You're supposed to clean it as you go like Urethane grout, only it smears and leaves a lot of haze. After that, you're supposed to come back the next day and knock out the haze, however to get it to a light haze took like 3 rinses of a sponge in a two bucket system and that was going in about 5-10 sq ft increments. Also, you can't just smear this stuff around in big circles, as that just makes it worse. You have to carefully wipe with a clean part of the sponge in short 1 ft strokes to be effective. It's not like I left a lot of excess on my tiles either, as I was scraping them hard with my float. In addition, the buckets had to be changed about 4 times throughout as they get gummed up pretty quickly.

I gotta say this stuff is not installation friendly. Anyone work with this stuff or got any tips?


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

When I'm doing ceramic tile with regular grout even I use one bucket, and two sponges. I wipe in one direction one time, flip the sponge and wipe again. Then I toss it back in the bucket and grab the other sponge (wring it out) and repeat. I change the water about every 300 sf.

Once you get on a roll, it goes pretty quickly. I've never used acrylic grout before, but that system might work for you.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Remodelor said:


> Anyone work with this stuff or got any tips?


Don't use it anymore? :jester:


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Don't use it anymore? :jester:


I certainly don't want to, however I don't make that decision. Also, I don't know if the warranty for Alterna will hold up if I don't use their stupid brand of grout. If Quartzlock will not effect the warranty on this stuff however, I'm definitely going to push for that.


----------

